# Campaign Cartographer 3 Full Version not allowing download?



## FoolishFrost (Jul 4, 2006)

Seems I can't download CC3 from the offered website:  The codes are not accepted as existing.

Any thoughts?


----------



## Piratecat (Jul 4, 2006)

John, do you mean from Fluid's web site?


----------



## Glyfair (Jul 4, 2006)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> John, do you mean from Fluid's web site?




Wouldn't that be ProFantasy?


----------



## Piratecat (Jul 4, 2006)

Glyfair said:
			
		

> Wouldn't that be ProFantasy?



Only if you wanted to be, you know, correct. Yes, indeed! My error.


----------



## PieAndDragon (Jul 4, 2006)

I'm getting exactly the same error trying to download CC3.

Duncan


----------



## FoolishFrost (Jul 6, 2006)

Just contact them at the email address given in the response.  They corrected it overnight for me.

Just a communication glitch in the websites, as far as I can see.  Such is life!

Thanks all!


----------

